# Honda hs621 working



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

my Honda HS621 kicked butt again today. 7 driveways and 300' of sidewalk in 8" snow with about 1/2 tank of gas. Never stalled once even cutting thru the street plowed piles that were 15" deep. Amazing for sure


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Just picked one of those up cheep myself. Very impressed how she performed today.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now thats a hard working machine


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

never missed a beat either..


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Just scored a like new HS621 low hour unit and am driving 5 hours up and back to pick it up


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's my $75 machine, I picked up on Craigslist. Had to put a new carb on it, though. Its in excellent condition


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Motor City said:


> Here's my $75 machine, I picked up on Craigslist. Had to put a new carb on it, though. Its in excellent condition



nice!!!!! Looks like the one I scored on CL a few years ago


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

The little, younger brother to my HS80


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am on the hunt for a 621, hard to find a good deal on them around here, best I can find is about 350


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> I am on the hunt for a 621, hard to find a good deal on them around here, best I can find is about 350


Ill be selling my mint 621 very soon after I get the new one.. Where you at?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!! 




Rockproof said:


> The little, younger brother to my HS80


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> Ill be selling my mint 621 very soon after I get the new one.. Where you at?


Twin Cities MN


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

darn


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

NJHonda,

What are you getting "new" that could be better than that vintage 621? I'm confused. The HS621 is the Crème De La Crème of single stage blowers....


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Rockproof said:


> NJHonda,
> 
> What are you getting "new" that could be better than that vintage 621? I'm confused. The HS621 is the Crème De La Crème of single stage blowers....



Glad you asked. Its a NEW HS621 I scored.. Well not new but less then 25 hours.. Close to new as you can get. And I sold my 'old' 621 for $400 for a net cost for the 'new' 621 of $50.  The only thing it was a 5 hour drive round trip but worth it to me. Here are the pics

First one is new on on the left.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody know what was the last year for the HS621?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Motor City said:


> Anybody know what was the last year for the HS612?


Ya mean the HS621? They are still made but only available in Canada. I would say that they were last sold in the US about 10 years ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Motor City said:


> Anybody know what was the last year for the HS621?



In the USA, the HS621 was discontinued about 1998...replaced with the HS724, which is still in production.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

NJ Honda,

Looks like your gonna get some snow tomorrow to try that new toy out. Woohooo!!!!!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> In the USA, the HS621 was discontinued about 1998...replaced with the HS724, which is still in production.


Not to doubt you Robert, but the 621 and 724 are completely different machines. I think you mean HS520


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Sure does. Looks like 10-12" here today..  ill post pics of the cherry honda working 




Rockproof said:


> NJ Honda,
> 
> Looks like your gonna get some snow tomorrow to try that new toy out. Woohooo!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

NJHonda said:


> Not to doubt you Robert, but the 621 and 724 are completely different machines. I think you mean HS520


You are correct...the 520 was, in fact, the next gen single-stage after the 621. 

FYI, the 520 was Honda's first USA designed and manufactured snowblower. All other models originated from Japan. The 520 continues to be built (including the engine casting & machining) at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. 

Wonder what might be next? I'm just sayin....


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

*My Son using the 'new' HS621*

This beast never missed a beat. Cut right thru up to 15" of plowed snow and never hardly even labored. What a beautiful machine..


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Best SS ever IMHO. Thanks for sharing the pics NJHonda. Glad you got to use her today!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wonder what might be next? I'm just sayin....


hopefully another blower like the 621 that has an industrial type motor.


----------



## sparc (Oct 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You are correct...the 520 was, in fact, the next gen single-stage after the 621.
> 
> FYI, the 520 was Honda's first USA designed and manufactured snowblower. All other models originated from Japan. The 520 continues to be built (including the engine casting & machining) at the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC.
> 
> Wonder what might be next? I'm just sayin....


awesome... I was looking at a Toro 721 RC for next season. Hopefully Honda has something coming out that's in the same ballpark (or preferably better so that it makes for an easy decision).


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

A note to others. 
DO NOT USE E3 and First fire plugs in your Honda. I put in a E3 first fire plug and today 15 minutes in the engine lost power. Hmm. brought it back to my garage and pulled the plug. Looks fine. Put it back in and in 15 minutes the engine lost power. (rpm dropped a little and could not throw snow.). Darn. Pulled the plug and went to the store and plopped in an NGK and the problem was solved. Darn crap Chinese plugs


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> A note to others.
> DO NOT USE E3 and First fire plugs in your Honda. I put in a E3 first fire plug and today 15 minutes in the engine lost power. Hmm. brought it back to my garage and pulled the plug. Looks fine. Put it back in and in 15 minutes the engine lost power. (rpm dropped a little and could not throw snow.). Darn. Pulled the plug and went to the store and plopped in an NGK and the problem was solved. Darn crap Chinese plugs


Those are all gimmick plugs and are junk. I wouldn't use them in anything. A few guys have lost motors in their chainsaws because the plug actually came apart and fell into the combustion chamber. I only use NGK or Denso in everything.....cars, snowblowers, chainsaws, etc.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Those are all gimmick plugs and are junk. I wouldn't use them in anything. A few guys have lost motors in their chainsaws because the plug actually came apart and fell into the combustion chamber. I only use NGK or Denso in everything.....cars, snowblowers, chainsaws, etc.



Yeas no kidding. Now I know.. They were at Lowes and I figured 'how bad can they be'? I found out.. 

When i saw 'made in China' on the back my gut said 'no' too.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> Yeas no kidding. Now I know.. They were at Lowes and I figured 'how bad can they be'? I found out..
> 
> When i saw 'made in China' on the back my gut said 'no' too.


I saw them at Home Depot too. They are also more expensive. Just be glad it didn't ruin your engine! -HERE'S- just one thread I found in a quick Google search on the Arborist forum.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I saw them at Home Depot too. They are also more expensive. Just be glad it didn't ruin your engine! -HERE'S- just one thread I found in a quick Google search on the Arborist forum.


Tried one in my honda, it went from starting on first pull to starting on the 5th, put an ngk in and back to starting on first pull.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Whats amazing to me is that Lowes and Home Depot would actually sell crap like this. Im sure they get complaints about these products.


----------



## sparc (Oct 21, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> Whats amazing to me is that Lowes and Home Depot would actually sell crap like this. Im sure they get complaints about these products.


Champion EZ starts are crappy plugs too. Nothing easy about them. Tried them in two different machines and neither worked right until i used regular champion plugs. Learned my lesson and stay away from all those gimmicky plugs.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> Whats amazing to me is that Lowes and Home Depot would actually sell crap like this. Im sure they get complaints about these products.


It shouldn't surprise you, they'll sell anything which makes them money. They'd sell painted cow **** if there was a market it for it.



superedge88 said:


> Tried one in my honda, it went from starting on first pull to starting on the 5th, put an ngk in and back to starting on first pull.


That's one thing I've learned early on in the motox world, most of these exotic plugs which come out are all gimmicks. Split-Fires were also another one, but those at least worked and I don't know of any instances of them failing to the point of destroying engines.




sparc said:


> Champion EZ starts are crappy plugs too. Nothing easy about them. Tried them in two different machines and neither worked right until i used regular champion plugs. Learned my lesson and stay away from all those gimmicky plugs.


I'm not a huge fan of Champion plugs. Again, it's probably from my motox days when Champion plugs didn't work worth a hoot in the high rpm 2 cycle engines. The majority of guys who are into chainsaws also don't like to use them. Seems like NGK plugs work great in pretty much everything!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of Champion plugs. Again, it's probably from my motox days when Champion plugs didn't work worth a hoot in the high rpm 2 cycle engines. The majority of guys who are into chainsaws also don't like to use them. Seems like NGK plugs work great in pretty much everything![/QUOTE]



Yup me too from my old 70's Yamaha dirt bike racing days to. NGK's in the old Yammies too


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> Yup me too from my old 70's Yamaha dirt bike racing days to. NGK's in the old Yammies too


cool! I rode an '83 KX80 and an '85 KX125


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> cool! I rode an '83 KX80 and an '85 KX125



73 Yamaha 100 and 125 here


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

1980 YZ125...man that thing was fun!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Yesterday wet, ultra heavy 8" smoked the original (yea original) drive belt on my 621 so i found a suitable American made belt locally. Its called a true blue and its part number 248-039. 1/2" x 39". Its kevlar and works great. Only paid $18 for it too. The point being is that you are not stuck with a Honda $30 belt. 

True Blue Belts ® : Stens :


----------



## Thetyguy (Nov 20, 2015)

Trying to figure out how this works. I know this is an older thread, just wondering if there are more "aggressive" paddles available for this blower. It looks like I can probably just flip the current paddles around and get one more winter out of them.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think that there are any aftermarket paddles for the 621.. Just Honda and Honda knock offs with work pretty good too


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> I don't think that there are any aftermarket paddles for the 621.. Just Honda and Honda knock offs with work pretty good too


There are aftermarket paddles for the HS621 but they would be lighter duty compared to the Honda ones.

Honda HS521 HS621 Snow Blower Snowthrower Paddle Scraper Bar Set SNOWKIT9 | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-SNOW-...hash=item48344b8f46:m:mS2Hu7DBTslvMWEggv-X6Eg


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought my HS621 last year on CL, and the rubber paddles measured up to where the owner's manual recommends replacing the rubber. I didn't want to sink another $75 (right after $250 for the HS621) for replacement OEM paddles, so I removed the rubber and slotted the bolt holes in the rubber over 1/8" and remounted the rubber paddles to the steel so that the edge of rubber to edge of steel measurement is now 3/4", which I think is the same measurement as new rubber paddles would measure up to be. The paddles now work like new. By-the-way, I cut some small pieces of 3/8" dia plastic pipe to the thickness of the rubber, and inserted a piece (each piece is approx. 1/3 the pipe circumference) into each bolt hole in the rubber to fill in the empty space left in the rubber hole caused by sliding the bolt over 1/8", which keeps the rubber from sliding back to the position of the original hole. Bolting the rubber back to the steel encloses the hole in the rubber so that this plastic keeper piece has no way of falling out. I would say that these modified rubber paddles should last as long as new rubber paddles would last.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

NJHonda

Did you ever sell that HS621 that you mentioned earlier in this thread ?

If yes and you happen to cross paths with another one, please drop me a line. Your replacement 621 looks like a gem.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

NJHonda said:


> Glad you asked. Its a NEW HS621 I scored.. Well not new but less then 25 hours.. Close to new as you can get. And I sold my 'old' 621 for $400 for a net cost for the 'new' 621 of $50.  The only thing it was a 5 hour drive round trip but worth it to me. Here are the pics
> 
> First one is new on on the left.




Congrats. That is a great machine and exactly what I am looking for. Most all of them are not in that kind of great condition. Enjoy.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes i did. Got $400 for it 2 years ago



Center Mass said:


> NJHonda
> 
> Did you ever sell that HS621 that you mentioned earlier in this thread ?
> 
> If yes and you happen to cross paths with another one, please drop me a line. Your replacement 621 looks like a gem.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Good looking replacement there NJhonda, I have a 621 sitting in the garage as well, just dont get to use it as much as I'd like to, then again no snow this year doesnt help that cause either


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I think that with all the great publicity and regard this HS621 gets that [email protected] should ask the corporation to bring it back 

Maybe a 2017 HS621 (LE) "Limited Edition" 

What do you think Robert? You could collect pre-orders right here on Snowblowerforum. There has to be enough orders to qualify for at least a short production run


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> I think that with all the great publicity and regard this HS621 gets that [email protected] should ask the corporation to bring it back
> 
> Maybe a 2017 HS621 (LE) "Limited Edition"
> 
> What do you think Robert? You could collect pre-orders right here on Snowblowerforum. There has to be enough orders to qualify for at least a short production run


I think a single stage HS721(same exact design as the HS621 but powered with a commercial GX200) would be the best a Honda SS can get.

:blowerhug:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm a lazzeee sunnvabitch that could google this, but how's the paddle design on the 720.

The complete metal backed rubber on the 621 IMO was better than the latter, where alot of the outer side paddles are not reinforced.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

HS fan. That is actually what I bought last year was a HS 724WA which is great for heavy storms. 

However, I will admit I think a single stage unit is much easier and quicker for those six inch storms etal. 

I bought a 720 on clearance last spring to try to do this. I would have loved to buy a 621 based on all the reviews and commercial engine. My lawnmower has the commercial Honda engine and is a 1991 model and is absolutely awesome. 

It's amazing to me though how often the 621 is complimented on these boards.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

yarcraftman said:


> I think that with all the great publicity and regard this HS621 gets that [email protected] should ask the corporation to bring it back
> 
> Maybe a 2017 HS621 (LE) "Limited Edition"
> 
> What do you think Robert? You could collect pre-orders right here on Snowblowerforum. There has to be enough orders to qualify for at least a short production run



I agree. Put me down for one. SBF Limited Edition. Who does not like to have a Commercial engine, even if you are not using it Commercially ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> HS fan. That is actually what I bought last year was a HS 724WA which is great for heavy storms.


 What I meant on my previous post was a SS _*HS721*_ not a SS "HS724" (same exact design as the HS621, but with a GX200 commercial engine instead of the non-commercial engine that the HS720 comes with) :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
:blowerhug:


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone have a photo of the HS 721 ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Center Mass said:


> Anyone have a photo of the HS 721 ?


There is no HS721 (unless someone "made" one). 
I was suggesting that If Honda was to bring the HS621 back, I would like to see an "_*HS721*_" with a commercial GX200 engine on it. 
Sorry about the confusion. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
:blowerhug:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

so i got a bead on an hs621 for $75 bucks the guy says it will halfway start then die. i think i should jump on this one. 

any bad/ common problems on these i should be aware of?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Just your normal wear stuff
scraper blade
paddles
belt


Just put those parts on mine now im waiting for snow to go play.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> so i got a bead on an hs621 for $75 bucks the guy says it will halfway start then die. i think i should jump on this one.
> 
> any bad/ common problems on these i should be aware of?



Hmmmmmmm...... could it be this one  ? https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/5940185404.html
Tough to get a feel on the overall condition without pictures.... but the price is right if all it truly needs is a carb cleaning and adjustment.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Hmmmmmmm...... could it be this one  ? https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/5940185404.html
> Tough to get a feel on the overall condition without pictures.... but the price is right if all it truly needs is a carb cleaning and adjustment.


i know the guy is being a tool he wont send a pic i told him i would come get it asap once i can see it. im not driving to the other side of town to find out its a piece.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Hmmmmmmm...... could it be this one  ? https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/5940185404.html
> Tough to get a feel on the overall condition without pictures.... but the price is right if all it truly needs is a carb cleaning and adjustment.


pic's up now thinking about getting it this weekend.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

looks like it needs a new home.




:snow48:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

BeerGhost said:


> looks like it needs a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 4 blowers at the moment this would make 5 ...i think i have a problem.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems pretty rough judging by how dirty it looks and the rust build up on the chute deflector, but if the engine runs, and the auger is good condition (this is the most common part to let go on them), I'd try to get it for $50, but 75 is not too bad, you can part it out or resale it and get your money back.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just noticed it also has electric start one more point on getting it.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i have 4 blowers at the moment this would make 5 ...i think i have a problem.



Yup... welcome to OCD snowblower treatment center. Pull the trigger on that HS621 and make yourself at home. The doctor will be with you shortly. :icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Seems pretty rough judging by how dirty it looks and the rust build up on the chute deflector, but if the engine runs, and the auger is good condition (this is the most common part to let go on them), I'd try to get it for $50, but 75 is not too bad, you can part it out or resale it and get your money back.


a little rust doesn't scare me too much. i have a air grinder with wire attachment and a little paint can go along way.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> a little rust doesn't scare me too much. i have a air grinder with wire attachment and a little paint can go along way.


My point was that the rest of the blower may be like that. But yes, rusty areas can be fixed up.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

wonder why the he had the metal exhaust shield unbolted.






Next you have to keep an eye out for a used 8hp snowmaster
you know to make a 6 pack


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Seems pretty rough judging by how dirty it looks and the rust build up on the chute deflector, but if the engine runs, and the auger is good condition (this is the most common part to let go on them), I'd try to get it for $50, but 75 is not too bad, you can part it out or resale it and get your money back.


So its down to $60 on the CL i might offer him $40 bucks for it 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/5940185404.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> So its down to $60 on the CL i might offer him $40 bucks for it


I would.


----------

